# suprascapular nerve release HELP!!



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello All, 

Procedure: Open suprascapular nerve release, releasing the suprascapular 
ligament, right shoulder 

Diagnosis: entrapment of suprascapular 

Not sure about the CPT code.... 
64708, 64713, 64722 dx 354.8 and the ligament release would bundle??? 


Thanks for any help! 



Jamie DeZenzo-CPC


----------



## mbort (Oct 23, 2008)

I would go with the 64722 and I also think the rest bundles (based on the info you have provided).


----------

